# 1994 nissan maxima radio wire diagram?



## shawnbowski

I just bought a 1994 nissan maxima and i want to install a cd player. So i need a radio wire diagram for that car. Is there any web sites for free?
Thanks!


----------



## bruiser

Look around over here: www.installdr.com/


----------



## shawnbowski

I did they don't have the diagram for the bose system. Just a diagram with out the bose.


----------



## John_Deere07

ok, so if i understand you correctly you want to put a new cd player in a 94 maxima, ive changed quite a few in my day lol anyway one thing that allways seems to stay the same is red= power,black=ground,yellow=memory, the single blue wire is power ant,brown is mute,orange is illlumination (if its a new cd player you wont need this wire nor the mute wire) then the rest should be 2 of a certain color say green one will have a white strip on it that one is the neg wire for the green speaker, follow these basics and you should be ok if you still cant figure it out let me know.


----------



## bruiser

You may have to get an interface to allow the aftermarket head unit to work with the Bose. Check online car stereo and see if they have the interface.


----------



## jaggerwild

Hello Shawnbowski,
Bruiser is correct as the speakers will have a factory amp built into them, and will need replacing as well. OR you can just find the signal wires in the speaker shouldn't be to hard as one will be black and one red then a turn on and finally the speaker leads as well. But you'll have to run your own wires to the speakers, either way good luck.


----------

